Ask HN: I wrote an enterprise search system. How can I tell the world about it? - sochix
======
xor_null
Nice to see something new in the field of enterprise search, several questions
arise while reading: \- what about security, does it support Active Directory
user/groups? Does it support query and crawl time security trimming? \- LOB
integration, can i crawl databases or other line of business apps? \- what
about reports? Can i analyze what my workers search and also if they find what
they are looking for?

At least the first 2 points are very important for a enterprise search
product.

------
beamatronic
You may have an MVP, I would now find a customer to be the first beta user.
This will be someone who currently has enterprise search, but is really
frustrated with it. They'll give you insight as to what they need, that their
solution currently doesn't provide. You'll incorporate their feedback and rev
the product.

Once you have made them stark raving happy, they'll be telling their friends
and colleagues about it. They may give you a lead on customer number two.

Good luck!

~~~
sochix
thanks, for such a nice comment :)

------
sochix
The system: [http://ambar.rdseventeen.com/](http://ambar.rdseventeen.com/)

